# Duracor.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

First new ingredient broadleaf herbicide for pastures and hay in nearly 15 years. A lot of positives.

Regards, Mike

https://www.corteva.us/products-and-solutions/pasture-management/duracor.html


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Vol said:


> First new ingredient broadleaf herbicide for pastures and hay in nearly 15 years. A lot of positives.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.corteva.us/products-and-solutions/pasture-management/duracor.html


Residual activity? Sadly, with the small square bale/horse market, owners want to be able to use the manure on their gardens/yards and that can be a problem if you've sprayed an herbicide with residual activity. ANOTHER headache.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Residual activity? Sadly, with the small square bale/horse market, owners want to be able to use the manure on their gardens/yards and that can be a problem if you've sprayed an herbicide with residual activity. ANOTHER headache.


Draft, have you seen any info on residual?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> Residual activity?


Highly doubtful that there is much if any residual with the active ingredient in RInskor. It received the 2018 "Green Chemistry Award".....I don't think that award would be given to a product with a strong and persistent residual and the product is touted as "safe on grass hay". I am hopeful because it is supposed to kill nettle and dock. That is two toughies right there so it will have some backbone to it. I am sure it will be outrageous in cost since it got a greenie weenie award. It looks to be marketable in 2020.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Draft, have you seen any info on residual?


I could find nothing available ...... The new product is in the same "category" (picolinates) as Tordon although the new product seems to have been modified to decrease soil life.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

No residual with Duracor. It seems to be narrower in spectrum than some broadleaf products currently available. That said, if the EPA decides to restrict or prohibit use of residual pyridine herbicides, it will be a welcome addition to the toolbox.


----------

